# Schergrat Farmroute



## Ninjack (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So da ich selber lange nach guten farmrouten gesucht habe poste ich jetzt meine Lieblings route.


----------



## angrydope (5. Mai 2008)

sieht so aus, als ob es sich um erze handelt ... ergo falsches forum 

=> sammelberufe

// aber bestimmt nett für bbler


----------



## MacGreg (25. Mai 2008)

das ist eine klasse rute zum farmen von adamantit ;-) 

danke!


----------



## Yasri (17. Juni 2008)

Sorry, aber wieso macht man dazu nen Thread? Gibt doch Cartographer_Routes,...


----------

